# London Visit



## aphelion

Hi Peeps,

I'm off to London in a couple of weeks..

Just wondering what people would recommend as "best" cafes to visit while i'm there?

Looking to visit about 3 (oxford street and nearby)

Cheers


----------



## Glenn

3 that I would recommend are;

Kaffeine (Great Titchfield St)

Notes Covent Garden (St Martins Lane)

Workshop Coffee (75 Wigmore St)

These are all different and have a range of coffee available.

Ask the barista for their recommendation of coffee and brewing method.

Report back


----------



## aphelion

Thanks Glenn, sounds like a plan









Any good experiences of MilkBar/FW?


----------



## reneb

+1 to Glenn's recommendation re workshop and kaffeine. Both great places with good atmosphere serving excellent coffee. I've got a list of other places I'm intending to visit, but I haven't made it very far down the list yet.

Also check out the London coffee map

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2812-London-Coffee-Map&highlight=london+coffee


----------



## Steve_S_T

Perhaps it's because I'm a cyclist but I really love the coffee (supplied by Square Mile) and giant fig rolls at the Rapha Cycle Club on Brewer Street - http://www.rapha.cc/london


----------



## Neil294

Kaffeine is going to be hard to beat, but if you're wandering around Carnaby Street then Speakeasy on Lowndes Court sells Climpson and Co and fantastic muffins. You'll also be pretty close to Tapped & Packed too. You are spoilt for choice between Oxford Circus and Tottenham Court Road, but heading the other way towards Marble Arch restricts your options severely.


----------



## aphelion

Thanks guys, Kaffeine is definitely now top of my list.

I'm actually staying more Kings Cross area, so might check out caravan too..any thoughts?


----------



## fatboyslim

Tapped and packed on Tottenham court road. Go for brewed options, they'll blow you away. Workshop at Clerkenwell is my absolute favouritiest cafe ever!


----------



## rodabod

Kaffeine, for sure.

You could venture into Soho and try Monmouth.

If you can, I'd try to go to Prufrock as it's pretty awesome. It's not that far (jump on the 55 bus east bound).


----------



## aphelion

thanks guys,

which one is best for breakfast?


----------



## fatboyslim

WORKSHOP! The food there is amazing! If you do end up going there be sure to get the Irupana aeropress because its immense.

The organic poached eggs on sour dough bread with rare breed bacon is a good choice for breakfast and a steal at only £8.50


----------



## rodabod

Caravan at Exmouth Market is very good too.

The Spanish black pudding is super.


----------



## aphelion

fatboyslim said:


> WORKSHOP! The food there is amazing! If you do end up going there be sure to get the Irupana aeropress because its immense.
> 
> The organic poached eggs on sour dough bread with rare breed bacon is a good choice for breakfast and a steal at only £8.50


Sounds perfect..do you need to book or anything?


----------



## RoloD

Caravan in Kings Cross do fantastic pizza and roast their own (excellent) coffee.

Nude Espresso in Soho Square is good too. Flat White in Berwick Street was one of the first.


----------



## IanP

http://www.fernandezandwells.com/beak.php great breakfasts and superb coffee.... Well, does it for me


----------



## fatboyslim

aphelion said:


> Sounds perfect..do you need to book or anything?


Nope! Just rock up and ask them for a table









Also admire their 3 group Cynesso, dual-Roburs and Mahlkonig Tanzania where you walk in the door.


----------



## aphelion

fatboyslim said:


> Nope! Just rock up and ask them for a table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also admire their 3 group Cynesso, dual-Roburs and Mahlkonig Tanzania where you walk in the door.


Can't wait, cheers!


----------



## aphelion

RoloD said:


> Caravan in Kings Cross do fantastic pizza and roast their own (excellent) coffee.
> 
> Nude Espresso in Soho Square is good too. Flat White in Berwick Street was one of the first.


Cool, gonna try caravan for dinner


----------



## Neil294

Sounds like dinner is sorted. If you are still looking for breakfast then Kaffeine would still be top of my list. The weekly menu can be drooled over here: http://kaffeineblog.blogspot.co.uk/

Kaffeine is very small and can get very busy, especially between 08:30 - 09:15 so you may struggle to get one of the 8-or-so tables on offer. Good luck!


----------



## rodabod

People of London: look out for a shaking, hyperactive man wandering around the streets demanding coffee.


----------



## aphelion

rodabod said:


> People of London: look out for a shaking, hyperactive man wandering around the streets demanding coffee.


Haha







that's me before a coffee!


----------



## johnnied

prufrock. All the way, funky little brew bar to boot, on leather lane.


----------



## coffeechap

The organic poached eggs on sour dough bread with rare breed bacon is a good choice for breakfast and a steal at only £8.50









Bacon and egg sandwich for £8.50 what a bargain.....


----------



## hollycoffee

You must go to Kaffeine!

another coffee place opened last week about 100 meters from Kaffeine (on Great Titechfield street) is *The-Attendant* (http://www.the-attendant.com/) they serve Caravan coffee and great sandwiches and their place located in an old public toilet place.... it sounds bad but it is very nice and the coffee is great.

Another one that wasn't mentioned and is very close to Oxford Street is Nude Espresso in Soho Square (it is close to Milk Bar as well if you are heading there), they roast their own coffee in East London and have a very nice food menu as well (very good for breakfast/branch).

Caravn in Kings Cross is huge with a restaurante at the front and the cafe on the back - if you around go for a visit.

Another one not too far is The Espresso Room which is a tiny place that serve perfect coffee.

Enjoy your trip and let us know where you was the best coffee...


----------



## aphelion

hollycoffee said:


> You must go to Kaffeine!
> 
> another coffee place opened last week about 100 meters from Kaffeine (on Great Titechfield street) is *The-Attendant* (http://www.the-attendant.com/) they serve Caravan coffee and great sandwiches and their place located in an old public toilet place.... it sounds bad but it is very nice and the coffee is great.
> 
> Another one that wasn't mentioned and is very close to Oxford Street is Nude Espresso in Soho Square (it is close to Milk Bar as well if you are heading there), they roast their own coffee in East London and have a very nice food menu as well (very good for breakfast/branch).
> 
> Caravn in Kings Cross is huge with a restaurante at the front and the cafe on the back - if you around go for a visit.
> 
> Another one not too far is The Espresso Room which is a tiny place that serve perfect coffee.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and let us know where you was the best coffee...


Cheers for the tips everyone


----------



## fatboyslim

coffeechap said:


> The organic poached eggs on sour dough bread with rare breed bacon is a good choice for breakfast and a steal at only £8.50


Bacon and egg sandwich for £8.50 what a bargain.....

On paper it might seem expensive but just go and try it and you'll think it is a bargain!

The quality of the food is superb.


----------



## coffeechap

I am sure it is was just injecting a little humour


----------



## hollycoffee

Just uploaded some pictures from my visit to the Attendant...


----------



## Ashley83

Any of you guys ever checked out ginger and white in Hampstead? They're consistently great, and good selection of cakes too


----------



## Shady

Have recently been to both the Hampstead and Belsize ones - to be honest found the quality and experience at the Belsize much better than the Hampstead. Funny given they both serve the same coffee!


----------



## aphelion

Thanks for all the tips everyone..

Off on my london journey this afternoon - Caravan Kings Cross for dinner, Workshop Clerkenwell for breakfast,

Then its - Prufrock, Kaffeine, Soho Square (Milk Bar, Flat White, Nude etc).

Should be buzzing!


----------



## fatboyslim

Ha ha ha! You'll be off your beans (pardon the pun).


----------



## aphelion

fatboyslim said:


> Ha ha ha! You'll be off your beans (pardon the pun).










bit scary!

might have to sneak in the odd decaf (heaven forbid!)


----------



## fatboyslim

You'll be fine if you drink plenty of water.

Workshop serve water to your table. Prufrock has a tap you can help yourself. You get the idea. Keep well hydrated.


----------



## aphelion

Yep, good plan..

I've got my brother-in-law with me too (certified tea drinker)

Hoping to convert him into a full blown "bean-head" lol


----------



## garydyke1

Well, did you survive?


----------



## aphelion

garydyke1 said:


> Well, did you survive?


No! lol..just got through the door, i'm completely ruined!









We managed to visit 7 in total (5 this morning!)

Will give you guys the lowdown when I've come back down off the ceiling..


----------



## aphelion

So, had an excellent time in london tuesday/wednesday.

Came away thinking that you london folk are very lucky indeed!

Ended up visiting the following cafes:-

Kaffeine

Caravan Kings Cross

Workshop Clerkenwell

Prufrocks

Wild and Coffee Company (West End)

Monmouth (Monmouth St.)

Notes Coffee and Wine (Covent Garden)

Lots of variety and good food, will add some reviews later on, but very impressed









Had a Red Brick "taste off" between Kaffeine and Notes, so more on that later too...


----------



## reneb

so, which was your favourite?


----------



## aphelion

Kaffeine

Small and unimposing, clearly focused on great coffee, food and service.

Very friendly staff, red brick came with a refreshing earl grey and cascara palate cleanser.

Current iteration of red brick is not my favorite (lots of lime acidity) but they got the best out of it.

Portugese tart was amazing too! Will be going back in a few months.. highly recommended! (9/10)

Caravan Kings Cross

Large converted warehouse, food was very nice - pizza with serrano ham, taleggio/jalapeno, plus a load of small plates - cornbread, butternut squash etc. (nice camden pale ale).

Based on the amount of equipment they had (i.e. probably more than £50,000 worth of Roburs and La Marzocco gear), I found the espresso pretty bad if i'm honest.

I had to complain to one of the staff (to his credit, he brought me another - not bad).

Obviously this is a subjective review, but overall, it was a bit disappointing, not very "personal" experience, people next to us were waiting 30 mins (walked out) (6.5/10).

Workshop Clerkenwell

Great place downstairs (we were forced to go upstairs unfortunately). Breakfast was a bit expensive, so had an almond croissant (good) and flat white (excellent).

Staff were friendly (and attractive







) layout downstairs, and general decor was fantastic. My brother-in-law didn't like one of the staff (felt she was a bit rude),

But it was a nice experience overall (latte art was extremely tight). Will definitely be going back! (8/10).

p.s. Bought a bag of "cult of done", just looked on the bag and it was roasted on 4th feb (quite annoying) - something to watch out for.

Prufrock

My favorite place of all, unpretentious, simple layout, fantastic square mile sweetshop from Gwillam (I think).

Friendly staff, also serving nice flat whites, food etc. Will probably take them up on some personal training.. highly recommended! (9/10).

Wild and Coffee Company (West End)

Tiny little place, simple, quirky, cheap as chips (£1.20 for single espresso)

2 people operating a mazzer SJ and a 2 group machine, single monmouth espresso was "ok" (6.5/10).

Monmouth

Quite small and attractive, shared tables etc.

Really good monmouth flat white served with a great (very rich) choc brownie.

Extremely busy, and the staff looked like they were struggling to keep up (no weighing here).

Recommended though (7.5/10).

Notes

Very friendly bunch of aussies, did a quick red brick comparison against kaffeine.

Put the guy on the spot a bit, but it actually had a better crema than kaffeine's version.

Overall the quality was excellent (a smidge more acidic than kaffeine, but not much in it). Nice place, highly recommended (8/10)


----------



## fatboyslim

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience of workshop. Its definitely better to sit downstairs. It may seem expensive but the quality of the food is extremely high. I always ask the staff to find me the freshest bag of beans and they are always happy to oblige.

An espresso from their cynesso (they have a LM upstairs) is one of the best in London in my opinion.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RoloD

Surprised you found the Caravan espresso dissappointing. I had a very good one there, food good value for money, and the excellent Camden brewed Hells Lager is cheaper than pub price.


----------



## aphelion

fatboyslim said:


> Sorry to hear you had a bad experience of workshop. Its definitely better to sit downstairs. It may seem expensive but the quality of the food is extremely high. I always ask the staff to find me the freshest bag of beans and they are always happy to oblige.
> 
> An espresso from their cynesso (they have a LM upstairs) is one of the best in London in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


Nope, was a good experience at workshop, will be going back









Food looked great, just couldn't justify £10 for brekkie yesterday..got a bit unlucky with the beans too, stupidly just put the bag straight in my rucksack without checking (my fault really)


----------



## aphelion

RoloD said:


> Surprised you found the Caravan espresso dissappointing. I had a very good one there, food good value for money, and the excellent Camden brewed Hells Lager is cheaper than pub price.


Food and beer was nice, just disappointed with espresso, maybe were having a bad day!

Weirdly it was a Tuesday, so didn't expect it to be so busy at 5pm (obviously very popular!)

The serrano ham pizza was seriously good


----------



## rodabod

Interestingly, Caravan at Exmouth Market can also be extremely busy and require long waits at busier times. I sat with the barista for a while last time, and he was obviously very well practiced, and made a fantastic flat white.

Prufrock for me is coffee nerd heaven. Weighing coffee grounds, running different beans for espresso, coffee paraphernalia all over the shop. They made an amazing Sweet Shop for me last time I was there. Partly due to it being the currently blend (which I feel is much better) but also there attention to extracting it "right" and getting the acidity balanced.

Monmouth is, similar to Caravan, very busy, even at off peak times. Their beans are cracking though, and I've always been poured an excellent drink there. Not fussed if they don't use scales. They let my girlfriend sample different beans brewed as espresso for free when she went into the Borough Market shop yesterday morning.

I'll need to visit the others you mentioned!

(I' almost be tempted to send those old beans you bought back though... Lesson learned I guess; I always check).


----------



## aphelion

rodabod said:


> Monmouth is, similar to Caravan, very busy, even at off peak times. Their beans are cracking though, and I've always been poured an excellent drink there. Not fussed if they don't use scales. They let my girlfriend sample different beans brewed as espresso for free when she went into the Borough Market shop yesterday morning.


Yep, their flat white was really good with the Monmouth house blend.

Chocolate brownie was pretty indulgent too..



rodabod said:


> (I' almost be tempted to send those old beans you bought back though... Lesson learned I guess; I always check).


Totally! i'm normally really thorough with that kind of thing too, was just rushing and grabbed it on my way out...duh!


----------

